# Spring Break



## dank specialist (Mar 6, 2006)

So yea..im a college student who likes to have fun. That includes growing pot and celebrating SPRING BREAK. Anyways, i figured you stoners who have already been in this position can help me out. HOW AM I GOING TO WATER MY PLANTS WHEN IM GOING TO BE AWAY ON SPRING BREAK??? any suggestions?? i have automatic lights now i need automatic water....so yea, help me out yo. Also, signs of a female are showing on mine i think.....these little hairs are growing upward between the branches....so i think that means good. Anyways, hit me up if you know what i should do about my problem. THANKS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

*whats up ds. how long will you be gone for? maybe you can make some kind of drip system. *


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah just get a rubbermaid and pump plus hose fill rub. with nutes if any plus water and get a timer to disperse when necasarry.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

You gonna leave a grow at campus or your own place? Security is always #1. (Just wanted to throw that in there)


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> You gonna leave a grow at campus or your own place? Security is always #1. (Just wanted to throw that in there)


My thoughts exactly....hopefully not at campus..


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yea you need a drip system ,with a big ass barrel ,one that holds about ,150-200liters .fill it up and attach the drip system,or ebb flow ,which is the resover ,you can put your nutreins in the barrel, with a water pump or air pump, to mix the nutreints. drill a hole in the bottom of the barrel. attach a hose 1/8,1/3 or 1 inch make sure it fit the barrel, the bottom of the barre should be l going to the resover,and have a hose from the other end of resoverer going ,to the top of a, 5 gallon bucket .have a hose running from the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket to the barrel. all your doing is resusing ,reusing the water.i reccomend you use pure water,just in case the water gets dirty ,you can last 2 weeks to 3 weeks ,4 weeks would be pushing it


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 7, 2006)

..........Theres only one problem and that is i dont really know how to build all of that....i just need some kind of way to water it. Damn my babysitters, both of them are going away, so i need a backup plan. Hmm....Maybe theres an easier way


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

ggone  he isn't growing hydro. That system would muck his plants up big time. You can't "re-cycle" water through dirt.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

o ,i though you, were growing hydro,do you really need ,to take that ,vacation .if so ,only go about 5 days.hick has a article about ,what to do, in the cofee forum under, emergency move,you should check it out


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

oops ggone, I actually thought that it was the same  person asking the samr Q in the coffee shop. dank and your_moms box.

this link might help you dank.
http://www.blumat.at/index.php


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 7, 2006)

OK..so i kinda learned something from all this bullshit. My spring break drive is going right past where my brother lives. He too, is doing what we are ALL doing. So i can take mary with me and leave her at his house until i come back. Therefore, she will be well taken care of while im away getting wasted lol 
           Im still kinda of pissed though that there isnt something easy like a automatic drip system. There is a way, but it takes so much work to actually get the part and then set it up. Mark my words, im going to invent something. I will make it so easy to water your plants without even being there, even a child with down syndrome can do it! Thanks for all the responses, really helps. Now im off to go smoke a bowl. Can you say Jack herar anybody??? mmm yum yum

            They dont call me dank specialist for no reason...


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

there is ,but there expensive , maybe thousand of dollars ill look around for you


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2006)

Did you look in that link dank?.."The Blumat trickling installation automatically controls the watering process.
The plants receive only the water that they need.
You can entrust the watering of your plants to the Blumat systems and enjoy your vacation."
Somebody beat ya to it.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 7, 2006)

I would use a wick system. Pretty easy to do. You will have to look it up though.
Google it!


----------



## mastashake (Mar 7, 2006)

this is what I would do I am not sure how well it would work get a large resovour like a rubber maid container or somethin and put a water pump in ther and run a hose from the end of the pump to the base of the flower and take a needle and poker little holes in it so when the pump is on it will force water out of the little holes. since the pump is electric you can simply plug the pump into a timer (wich you can by at wally world for less than 5 bucks) then just plug the timer into the wall and set it for an hour a day because such a little amount of water will be comming out of the house I dont think you would be over wattering them or you could get a very low pressure pump, but what do I know


----------



## Your Moms Box (Mar 7, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> oops ggone, I actually thought that it was the same person asking the samr Q in the coffee shop. dank and your_moms box.


 
How can you forget your moms box!? haha. Sorry, it was too good a set up...


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 7, 2006)

Dude...I checked that link out and thats all the way out in Jew country. I couldnt even understand the words or anything, but maybe a walmart here might have something that im looking for. Ill probably go searching tomorrow, time is running out!


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, dank. Look right up on the righthand side. See the asortment of flags?.. indicating different languages?,,"CLICK" ..English..


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 8, 2006)

Jew Country? I don't know whether to right lol or ***?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

I didn't see yiddish as an option. hahahahaha


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 9, 2006)

Man..smoking bud hasnt gotten me THAT stupid. I did click on the English, they just provide the statistics and abilities that their product can do. I see nowhere on that page where ican buy it


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

This one has the blumat junior for 4.95
have to scroll down the page.
I just googled bluemat US and found a bunch
http://www.altgarden.com/site/irrigation/page1.html


----------



## dank specialist (Mar 13, 2006)

I believe, thanks to mutt, that i found my solution. I didnt think it was possible but it is. this product will help a ton.thanks!


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

watering is the least of your worries ..Every timer I ever had caused near FIRES melting out all my wires. Anyway I would bury a BIG wet spong in a plastic baggy with pin holes all over it next to the roots or..small plastic water bottle with tiny drip holes poked all over it bury in soil ..never did it but I know someone who knows someone who did it in an outdoor garden


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

Moved as thread turned into outdoor grow info.


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (May 10, 2006)

i just posted a thread with the same problem.  except i'm at home and not at college.  you got brass ones my friend.  doesn't ur R.A. find/smell that shit?   Anyway....anyone know how to set uo something calle the wick system??  i think its like this.....kinda...you cut long strips of a cotton rag and put one end in water and one end laying on the soil.  and supposedly the plant sucking water will **** it through the rag.  anyone know what I'm babbaling about??


_-*=chiefMOJOrisin=*-_


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (May 10, 2006)

this site is weird when it comes to sensoring swears.  i can say ************* but not **** it


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 10, 2006)

Go to home depot, get some drip ends, the kindwith the little adjustment knob on top,  real cheap, some drip line, real cheap, put them into some kind of container make it higher than the plants, adjust the knob as needed to not flood it out, you could do it all for like 15 bucks.
There are plenty of ways to do it, a little motivation and less griping will go a long way.


----------

